
The Mutilated Chess Board, Revisited [pdf] - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/Writings/TheMutilatedChessBoardRevisited.pdf
======
SimeVidas
triggers infinite tabs in Firefox for me

~~~
superchink
See this help article for a resolution to your issue:

[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-repeatedly-
open...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-repeatedly-opens-empty-
tabs-or-windows)

